# Argentumturnier ein schlechter witz?



## genitur (21. April 2009)

also las ich heute (so so wie viele andere auch) nach einer woche dailys beim argentumturnier machen endlich champion meiner fraktion wurde (bei mir darnassus) konnte ich festellen, dass ich nun endlich auch für die anderen hauptstädte questen konnte. ich entschied mich für stormwind und sah: es gibt nur einen daily. es ist wieder die schwert daily bei der man 2 siegel des recken bekommt. allerdings braucht man wieder um champion von stormwind zu werden 25 siegel.... das heißt wenn ich den titel crusader will muss ich ja bei jeder allianzhauptstadt champion werden und wenn ich 4x25 siegel brauche und am tag nur 2 bekomme, dann dauert es dementsprechend 50(!!!) tage dailys machen. es ist schon toll, dass blizz nicht möchte das gleich nach einer woche jeder crusader ist, aber 50 tage ununterbrochen dailys machen (an einigen tagen kann man vlt sogar nicht) nur dafür... da bekomme ich doch schon wieder das gefühl von "künstlich in die länge gezogen" zudem kommt, dass wenn man die 10 siegel des champions die man nach dem aufstieg zum champion bekommt nicht mitzählt wieder nur 5 siegel am tag bekommt... 1 einziges mount kostet 100 siegel... also 20 tage dailys nur für 1 mount, die dann auch noch (außer nun wirklich GERINGEN farbunterschieden) genauso aussehen wie die standart mounts... (außer das untoten mount, das find ich stylisch, aber als ally kann ich das ja vergessen^^). und dazu kommen noch die pets die je 40 siegel kosten, die waffen für je 25 siegel, die wappenröcke für je 50 siegel usw. usw. ....
UND der hippogreif kostet 250(!!!) siegel, heißt also 50 tage dailys für den hippogreif... also mir ist schon bewusst, dass blizz das bestimmt so ausdehnen will, dass man nicht sofort alles bekommt und noch monate vor 3.2 (wo das turnier ja fertig gestellt werden soll) alles hat, aber wenn man alleine die mounts zusammen rechnet 5x100+250=750 und 550/5=150 tage... also mal angenommen es gibt neue items mit 3.2 beim turnier hatte ich nun nicht vor 150 tage (und das NUR wenn man wirklich JEDEN tag ALLE dailys macht) bis 3.2 zu warten o.O (in der ersten id schon 8 bosse in ulduar down (jaja is net soooo dolle, aber der rest wird bald folgen und ich weiß es gibt hardmode und so weiter und so weiter also mir wird nicht so schnell langweilig werden aber 150 tage wirds dann doch nicht dauern xD) und btw. das waren nur die mounts... die waffen/pets/wappenröcke sind mal nicht dazugezählt....
also wie gesagt ich hab echt nix dagegen, wenn ich länger spaß hab aber man kann nun auch dinge unnötig weit in die länge ziehen....

btw. wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe beim turnier: TUT MIR LEID 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wenn  ich wirklich dailys (oder ähnliches) übersehen habe und ich nur dank meiner dummheit die anderen zig dailys nicht finde, dann schande über mein haupt und sagt mir pls wo sie sind^^ und dann sind natürlich alle sachen, die ich vorher gesagt habe bedeutungslos, aber wenn dem nicht so ist, muss ich echt sagen, dass ich das für eine unverschämtheit von blizz finde... (btw. mit ulduar und dem rest des patches bin ich eigentlich im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden (endlich mal wieder etwas mehr anspruch in raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jedenfalls bei den späteren bossen))

mfG Genitur : )

EDIT: hab meinen rechenfehler geändert^^


----------



## Solidar (21. April 2009)

also 5 mal 100 plus 250 sind bei mir 750


Es gibt nur ein Flugmount soweit ich weis und das Tunier ist nicht Zeitgebunden. Man hat soviel zeit wie man will


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

du hast natürlich recht xD war schon etwas spät, da hab ich wohl 5x200 genommen... aber dann sinds halt 150 tage... das is zwar schon ne menge weniger, allerdings ändert das nichts daran, dass selbst 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys machen NUR für die mounts zu viel ist bzw. zu lange dauert... (need auch pets usw^^)
aber danke für die anmerkung, ich werds gleich im TE ändern^^


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

und btw mir ist klar, dass das turnier nicht zeitgebunden ist, aber ich habe trotzdem keine lust so lange darauf zu warten und mit 3.2 wirds wahrscheinlich neue items geben, die man sich dann holen kann und die ich natürlich gerne hätte...
wie gesagt: mit warten hab ich kein prob (kennt man ja von blizz xD) aber wenn schon alles ferig ist und die zeitspanne für ein paar "fun-items" nun wirklich so lange ist, dann ist es mir egal ob ich 2 jahre zeit habe. ich hätte es doch schon lieber "etwas" früher (so ca 3-4 monate ununterbrochen dailys für genug marken für so ziemlich alle items wäre schon okay gewesen)

mfG Genitur

EDIT: @ scissor das soll kein mimimi thread werden^^ es geht nur um fun items und mit dem rest des patches hab ich ja kein prob.... aber ich bitte dich doch darum, dass wenn du nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast es bitte zu lassen... ich werd auch nicht so wie sooooo viele leute rumbrüllen: NERF ULDUAR! DA MUSS MAN JA WIEDER NACHDENKEN!!!!! MIMIMIMIMI.... es geht nur darum, dass ich mich aufs turnier gefreut hatte und irgendwie nix daraus gewoden ist^^


----------



## MadRedCap (21. April 2009)

Ich denke mal, mit einem weiteren Contentpatch werden wir sicherlich auch Champion-Marken andersweitig bekommen. Bis dahin, wer sich das gefarme antuen will, kann es machen. Wer nicht, der lässt es halt. Ich sehe die Marken nur als nettes Zusatzgeschenk neben dem Gold für die Dialys, die ich sowieso andauernd machen muss, um mein Konto aufzufüllen. Mehr nicht.

Aber was heißt in die Länge gezogen? Es ist bekannt, dass das Argentumturnier ausgebaut wird. Es ist bekannt, dass das Argentumturnier erst in seiner ersten Phase ist. Wart einfach, was noch kommt, und mecker nicht gleich wieder Blind los, nur weil du für ein Mount mal Zeit mitbringen musst. Mountsammler freuen sich, du halt nicht. Leb damit. Damit haben die Casuals, die eben keine Instanzerfolge farmen wie die Progamer eben auch die Chance, ein seltenes Mount ihr eigen zu nennen und zu Recht stolz darauf zu sein.


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

btw ich bin mountsammler und genau deshalb stört es mich ja, dass ich 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys machen muss um alle zu bekommen^^ (zudem bin ich auch minipet sammler und hätte die btw auch gerne...)

und nur weil es DICH nicht interressiert, heißt es nicht, dass es unwichtig ist oder so (und btw. was wäre schlecht für casuals, wenn man die mounts schneller kriegt? o.O)

EDIT: ich hab mir über jahre den ZG Raptor gefarmt, über monate das tdm mount, habe den winterquell frostäbler gefarmt und bin immer noch am rabenmount aus sethek dabei (ich will nicht posen ich will nur sagen, dass ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man für ein mount mal lange braucht^^)


----------



## MadRedCap (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> EDIT: ich hab mir über jahre den ZG Raptor gefarmt, über monate das tdm mount, habe den winterquell frostäbler gefarmt und bin immer noch am rabenmount aus sethek dabei (ich will nicht posen ich will nur sagen, dass ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man für ein mount mal lange braucht^^)


Und dann beschwerst du dich, wenn es einmal noch länger dauert?
Wenn du es ja scheinbar kennst, über JAHRE den Zul'Gurub-Raptor zu farmen, sollten die paar Monate dich auch nicht abschrecken.
Und siehs von der positiven Seite: Money makin' trouble in your wallet.


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

eben genau weil ich weiß, wie es ist lange für ein mount zu farmen habe ich nicht so die lust für diese (wenn ich das so sagen darf) nicht so spannenden mounts so lange zu farmen...


----------



## MadRedCap (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> eben genau weil ich weiß, wie es ist lange für ein mount zu farmen habe ich nicht so die lust für diese (wenn ich das so sagen darf) nicht so spannenden mounts so lange zu farmen...


Mein Rat: Dann lass es.
Mount sammeln hin oder her, aber wenn du wie folgt rechnest: Arbeitsaufwand + Zeitaufwand = Belohnung + Befriedigung des Sammeltriebs, dann geht sich das nicht ganz auf mit deinem vorherigen Kommentar. 
Du hast den ZG-Raptor lange gefarmt, entweder alleine (was ich nicht glaube) oder mit anderen. Da stehen dir dann ebenfalls auf das Vieh geile Mitstreiter sowie das Dropglück im Weg. Aber das Mount ist spanned, wie du sagst. 
Jetzt musst du am Tag, wenns hochkommt, eine halbe Stunde aufbringen für ein Mount, dass du nicht sooo toll findest auf einen langen Zeitraum, wahrscheinlich länger als für den Raptor. Dir steht aber nichts im Weg, ausser deiner eigenen Motivation.
Dann sag ichs dir unumwunden: Pfeif auf die Mounts. Sind nichts für deine Sammelleidenschaft. 


Zumindest, wenn nichts daran geändert wird seitens Blizzard.


----------



## DJBoy1993 (21. April 2009)

Ähm genitur du musst das Mounnt nicht haben.
kA warum du dich da jetzt so aufregst.
Wenn dir es zu lange dauert lass es doch einfach.
Zudem schätze ich, dass wenn du bei 2 Fraktionen Champion bist 10 Marken am Tag machen kannst.
Bei 3 dann 15 usw...

Also isses falls das der Fall ist doch garnichtmal sooo... schlimm.


----------



## Spellman (21. April 2009)

Augen auf ftw.... ich kann überall auf dem Turnierplatz neue q / dailys annehmen ......    aber erstma beschweren...sicher is sicher.....hab jetz schon etliche siegel des champions.
Allein durch die eine q, dafür das du champion bei einer Fraktion geworden bist, bekommste schon 10 stück


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

also danke für eure ratschläge, aber ich werde es trotzdem machen : ) ich weiß es loht sich vlt nicht aber ich brauche btw auch geld xD (bin nähmlich n armer schlucker^^) also ich wollte wirklich nur mal meinen unmut zum ausdruck bringen und fragen, ob andere das genauso sehen, aber das scheint ja nicht so...
naja spaß machen wirds nicht, aber am ende den titel crusader zu haben wird schon cool sein^^
aber ich denke nicht, dass man später mit 2 champion fraktionen 10 marken am tag bekommt, weil man die champion dailys schon nicht mehr bei der fraktion kriegt (bei mir bei den darnassus leuten) sondern im argentumkreuzzug zelt... das sind dann auch allgemeine sachen, die nichts mit der fraktion zu tun haben, somit denke ich wird das (sofern blizz da nix dran ändert) bei 5 marken am tag bleiben... naja aber wie schon gesagt wurde: is halt auch nur ne halbe stunde am tag und es ging mir ja nicht um den ingame zeitaufwand, sondern um die lange wartezeit^^
aber wie gesagt: machen werd ichs, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht meine eigene meinung zum ausdruck bringe über das system des turniers...

mfG Genitur

btw: das ist jetzt in keinster weise böse gemeint oder so, das ist halt nur meine meinung, wenn das bei irgendwem als angriff auf irgendwen (außer blizz urteilsvermögen^^) rüberkommt, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür... hier noch mal: ist nur meine persöhnliche meinung^^


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

@spellman ich habe jede q die man dort machen kann sofort gemacht und ich habe auch schon erwähnt, dass man einmalig 10 marken bekommt, wenn man champion wird... ich habe also schon recht gründlich nachgeguckt, bevor ich diesen thread aufgemacht habe.... und sag mir mal pls wie viele marken du jetzt nach dem ersten tag als champion hast... wenns mehr als 15 sind (10 durchs champion werden und 5 durch dailys) dann gibts echt mehr als ich gesehen habe

und btw: augen auf ftw! erstmal meinen thread ORDENTLICH lesen (z.B. das mit den einmaligen 10 marken) und dann sinnlos flamen bitte : )

mfG Genitur

EDIT: es kann auch sein, dass man wenn man bei einer neuen fraktion champion wird wieder 10 marken bekommt, aber das halte ich a) für unwahrscheinlich und b) wir dman das bei seiner 2. fraktion eh erst nach 13 und bei der 3. nach 12 tagen (und so weiter)... also fallen diese marken dann nicht so ins gewicht... (wenn es denn auch so ist, ich persöhnlich glaube nur beim ersten mal champion werden gibts 10 marken, aber wie gesagt: selbst wenn es diese marken extra gibt, fallen die 40 marken nicht so sehr ins gewicht)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. April 2009)

Sollte auch ned so leicht sein, wie stellst dus dir denn vor? Mounts geschenkt? oO


----------



## Deis (21. April 2009)

Es gibt da diese kleine Fraktion, Wintersäblerausbilder, in ... erm ... Winterquell. Diese Fraktion dient eigentlich, soweit ich weiß, nur einer Sache: Ein Epic Reitmount in der alten Welt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste man, um den Ruf auf Ehrführtig zu bekommen, die Quest so um die 300 mal machen - es war natuerlich eine Sammelquest. Wer den Spektraltiger allerdings hatte, der war schon was (sofern man behaupten kann dass jemand in WoW etwas ist). Fakt ist, wenn Du spezial Content moechtest, musst Du dafuer halt eben mehr tun als jeder Casual Gamer - auch mal 50 Tage Dailys, dafuer hast Du dann eine Sache die nicht jeder auf dem Server hat. Die Frage die Du Dir stellen musst ist ... willst Du das?
Blizzard moechte doch seine Leute moeglichst lange am laufen halten, wir sind deren Geldquelle, also was macht man? Na klar, unter anderem (mal ganz abgesehen von dem sowieso echt geilen Content) langwierige Quests, beständies Ruf farmen, Itemspirale ... und wenn der Char voll ist das ganze nochmal von vorne mit der nächsten Klasse. Oh Wunder - bis zu 10 mal. Noch dazu wuerden gewisse Dinge an Wert verlieren wenn sie einfach jeder so haben koennte. Siehe das Mount Rabenfürst. Bei uns auf Tichondrius sehe ich es alle paar Wochen mal, wenn ich mich so recht erinnere dann sogar immer vom gleichen Besitzer. Da schaue ich es mir gerne mal an und zolle ihm Respekt. Oder den alten Spielern mit Titeln wie Rottenmeister oder Feldherr ... da schaue ich auch gerne mal hin. Wenn das nun jeder haette ... pfff ... dann waere es mir vollkommen egal.

Nachtrag:
Volskverdummung ist es natuerlich nur fuer die, die das Prinzip hinter einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie Blizzard nicht verstanden haben. Die große masse sind nunmal eben nicht die Pro's, sondern die Casual's. Was bringt eine liebevoll durchdachte Instanz wie Naxxramas wenn sie wieder nur 10% der Spieler nutzen koennen? Also schraubt man das Level etwas runter, so hat auch Mutter Beier etwas davon. Trotzdem versucht Blizz natuerlich seine Pro- Gamers (ob nun mit oder ohne Hoden) zu belohnen ... aber dafuer muessen sie halt Ausdauer investieren =)


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

soooooo also ich würde mal sagen: /closed?
ich habe KEINE lust auf irgendwelche flame antworten... wenn echt nur solche comments ankommen dann hats keinen sinn hier was zu schreiben:
und btw: ich habe KEIN, ich wiederhole: KEIN problem damit arbeit in die mounts zu stecken, ABER 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys für solche mounts ist einfach übertrieben.... vor allem wenn mit 3.2 neue items dazukommen und man die pets auch haben will... wie soll das sein? das man bis zum nächsten add-on, selbst wenn man ununterbrochen jeden tag die dailys macht nicht alle items davon haben kann? o.O von mir aus könnens auch schwerere, längere oder mehr qs sein.... es geht nicht um die arbeit, sondern um die MINIMALE REAL LIFE ZEIT, sage ich jetzt mal die man warten muss....
wenn ihr das nicht versteht, dann kann ich euch nicht helfen....

aber wie gesagt: wenn hier nur flame antworten kommen dann: /closed

mfG Genitur


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

@deis ich spiele seit wow draußen ist, habe die alten pvp titel mit mehreren chars und den winterquellfrostsäbler habe ich auch, wie ich schon vorher erwähnt habe..... also erzählst du mir nix neues, nur wenn KEINER versteht, dass es mir nicht um den AUFWAND, so wie beim winterquellfrostsäbler, geht sondern um DIE MINIMALE ZEIT die man untätig warten muss, dann würdet ihr wohl etwas intelligentere posts machen....

EDIT: ich weiß wieder nicht, was für post nach meiner antwort hier kommen, also sage ich schon mal: /closed und: schreibt was ihr wollt, ich werden in diesen thread (den ich schon aufgrund der sinn- und hirnlosen flamer hier bereue) nix mehr lesen, also wenn ihr wieder versucht mich zu flamen, weil ich meine eigene meinung geschrieben habe und niemand den sinn der aussage versteht, hf aber ihr werdet nix davon haben, weil ich nicht lesen werde : )

mfG Genitur


----------



## Janyr (21. April 2009)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, du wrist ja nicht dazu gezwungen die Pets und Mounts und Waffen ALLE zu holen.
Such dir das schönste aus und arbeite darauf hin Niemand wird dich auslachen wenn du nicht jedes der Mounts oder Pets hast.
Und das Argument mit der Kaum vorhandenen RL-Zeit lässt mich ein wenig schmunzeln: Du teilst dir die RL-Zeit ein und nicht WoW
Klar will man möglichst alles erreichen aber dazu muss man halt ein bisschen ausdauer rein stecken und wenn man dazu nicht bereit ist dann hat man die Mounts schlicht und einfach nicht verdient!
!

LG


----------



## Deis (21. April 2009)

Ich habe versucht relativ objektiv zu argumentieren, aber ich sehe dass Du zu den Spielern gehoerst die Ihre Meinung in Ihrer Welt haben, eigentlich garnicht diskutieren wollen sondern nur mimimimimimi machen. Ich finde doof dass weil ich denke dass und ueberhaupt.
Dann mach hier wirklich mal lieber zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Tip an Dich: Wenn es Dir zu viel ist, dann laß es. Niemand zwingt Dich, dass Du alle Mounts haben musst, oder alle Archivment oder oder oder. Fuer den passenden Mann, die passende Sache.

Nuff said


----------



## genitur (21. April 2009)

ok, eig wollte ich nix mehr schreiben, aber ich habe noch deis´ letzten comment gelesen... also:
ich verstehe natürlich WARUM blizz das macht, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich es nicht scheiße finden kann oder?
und jeder hier schreibt mir: ja für besondere mounts braucht man halt ausdauer....HALLO?!?!?!?
wenn auch nur einer diesen thread aufmerksam gelesen hat, dann wüsste er schon (nach 3 maliger verdeutlichung) das es mir um die minimale zeit geht.... nicht um den zeitaufwand... wenn ich proportionla zu meiner zeit, die ich reinstecke (und auch selbst entscheiden kann wie viel das am tag ist) auch meine belohnungen kriege, ist es ja kein prob, aber man ist ja quasi zur untätigkeit verdammt.... man KANN nur 5 marken am tag holen (so weit ich es gesehen habe) und egal wie lange ich da auf dem pferd rumreite oder sonst was, ich habe nicht einmal die MÖGLICHKEIT es von der REAL LIFE ZEIT zu beschleunigen, sondern muss warten... es geht nicht um aufwand, sondern um die wartezeit.... das war der kern meiner aussage....
und btw: ich diskutiere SEHR gerne, aber wenn derjenige mit dem ich diskutiere nicht einmal meine aussagen versteht, dann sehe ich darin keinen zweck

nun war das aber WIRKLICH der letzte post xD

mfG und bye bye fürs erste Genitur


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> ok, eig wollte ich nix mehr schreiben, aber ich habe noch deis´ letzten comment gelesen... also:
> ich verstehe natürlich WARUM blizz das macht, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich es nicht scheiße finden kann oder?
> und jeder hier schreibt mir: ja für besondere mounts braucht man halt ausdauer....HALLO?!?!?!?
> wenn auch nur einer diesen thread aufmerksam gelesen hat, dann wüsste er schon (nach 3 maliger verdeutlichung) das es mir um die minimale zeit geht.... nicht um den zeitaufwand... wenn ich proportionla zu meiner zeit, die ich reinstecke (und auch selbst entscheiden kann wie viel das am tag ist) auch meine belohnungen kriege, ist es ja kein prob, aber man ist ja quasi zur untätigkeit verdammt.... *man KANN nur 5 marken am tag holen (so weit ich es gesehen habe)* und egal wie lange ich da auf dem pferd rumreite oder sonst was, ich habe nicht einmal die MÖGLICHKEIT es von der REAL LIFE ZEIT zu beschleunigen, sondern muss warten... es geht nicht um aufwand, sondern um die wartezeit.... das war der kern meiner aussage....
> ...



ist doch immer noch besser, als wenn es nur ein oder zwei marken geben würde....

sorry, aber ich schnalle auch nicht worauf du anspielst. irgendwas mit minimalem zeitaufwand... dir geht es nicht darum wie lange es dauert. *blub blub*. habe wirklich in deinen sätzen nicht durchgeblickt.

kurz gesagt, entweder du machst die quests. oder eben nicht. jedem dass seine.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. April 2009)

@TE:

Es gibt beim Turnier noch garnix zu verstehen, was Du offensichtlich auch nicht tust.

Dieser Turnierplatz ist (noch) eine Art "Platzhalter". In naher Zukunft wird man (soweit ich das in "gewissen Kreisen" lesen konnte (ohne Angaben der Quellen) diese Arena mit den Daily's aufbauen können (Holzhacken und Steinesammeln), ähnlich wie es damals zu Patch 2.4 auf der Insel Quel'Danas (Sunwell) der Fall war. Aber nur weil es im Moment noch keinen Progress für den Arenaaufbau gibt, ist es wohl kein Grund für Blizzard, diese "Baustelle" nicht zur Verfügung zu stellen und gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu jagen.

a. die (endgültige) Einführung von fahrzeugbasierenden Kämpfen (wenn man die Gäule als "Fahrzeuge" ansehen kann/will) und eine "Trainingsmöglichkeit" hierfür..
b. einigen Gold-Sellern das Wasser systematisch abzugraben (über 13g für eine dieser lächerlichen Quests ist in meinen Augen ein reines "Gold-ins-Spiel-Pumpen")
c. eine Basis für eine (evtl.) neue Art der Arenakämpfe zu bilden (PvP?).
d-... [??]

Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Gründe, aber diese scheinen mir am plausibelsten. Außerdem kann man wohl noch nicht vorhersagen, welche (tragende) Rolle die Argentumfraktion in zukünftigen Contentpatches haben wird. Sieh es einfach als nette Abwechslung zum stupiden Farmalltag.

MfG


----------



## SilenceKeeper (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> btw ich bin mountsammler und genau deshalb stört es mich ja, dass ich 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys machen muss um alle zu bekommen^^ (zudem bin ich auch minipet sammler und hätte die btw auch gerne...)
> 
> und nur weil es DICH nicht interressiert, heißt es nicht, dass es unwichtig ist oder so (und btw. was wäre schlecht für casuals, wenn man die mounts schneller kriegt? o.O)
> 
> EDIT: ich hab mir über jahre den ZG Raptor gefarmt, über monate das tdm mount, habe den winterquell frostäbler gefarmt und bin immer noch am rabenmount aus sethek dabei (ich will nicht posen ich will nur sagen, dass ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man für ein mount mal lange braucht^^)




andere rennen schon seit 3 monate unentweg nach strat um das mount zu bekommen, (nen arbeitskollege von mir, laut statistik mittlerweile über 300 baronkills) und hat es immer noch nicht,...


----------



## Krueger75 (21. April 2009)

Kann Dich absolut verstehen. Da wird schon ein Inhaltspatch ins Spiel integriert, und letztendlich sind es 5 oder 6 dailys, die man täglich machen kann (bisher). Leider gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit (und das meint der TE), Ruf bzw. die Marken zu bekommen. Somit bringt der Inhaltspatch neben ein paar Änderungen und einer neuen Instanz (die sicherlich top ist !) nix neues. Ich hatte auch gehofft, dass durch das Turnier weitere Questreihen eingeführt werden oder das es andere Möglichkeiten für die Markenfarmerei gibt. Aber leider ist es nicht so. Es wurde halt nur ein im Bau befindlicher Turnierplatz mitten an den Ar%&# der Welt gesetzt, wo man täglich knapp 5 Minuten verbringen kann, ohne das es langweilig wird. Vielleicht passt das von der Story her, aber letztendlich haben die meisten gehofft, dass ein bisserl mehr dabei herum kommt.


----------



## Palatinus (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> eben genau weil ich weiß, wie es ist lange für ein mount zu farmen habe ich nicht so die lust für diese (wenn ich das so sagen darf) nicht so spannenden mounts so lange zu farmen...



Find ich schon irgendwie seltsam die Leute, alles haben wollen aber bitte mit dem gringsten Aufwand und sich dann Groß tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass es einfach wenn dir das zu blöd ist die Daylis jeden Tag für ein langweiliges Mount zu machen.


----------



## Tabuno (21. April 2009)

Jep, wen die Dailys irgendwann anöden soll es bleiben lassen...


----------



## Stammelf (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wenn man sich gerne die Fraktions Mounts holen möchte sollte man halt auch ein wenig Zeit investieren. Wäre doch schlimm wenn man demnächst nur noch einloggen braucht, sich  5 Wunschitems aussucht per Loot Link, Atlas etc. und diese dann am nächssten Tag in der Post hätte. 

Und wenn man die nun wirklich alle haben möchte, nagut dann investier ich halt 150 Tage oder mehr. Du kannst dir auch nicht nach einem Tag arbeiten ein schickes Auto kaufen, da musst auch lange für arbeiten und Geld sparen. Verstehe nicht das alle da immer rumheulen. MMOs sind nunmal zeitintensive Spiele, das Blizzard WoW mittlerweile stark auf Casual Spieler ausgerichtet hat ist doch schon gut. Durch die ganzen Daily Quests, Marken aus Hero Instanzen, kürzere Instanzen als Pre WotLK hat man doch schon Zeitersparnisse um an Equip bzw. Funitems zu kommen. Und ausserdem weiss man doch echt noch gar nicht was demnächst noch schönes kommen wird. Wenn der Turnierplatz erstmal fertig ist, wird man mit Sicherheit noch ein paar Marken zusätzlich abgreifen können. Sogar ohne die ist es immer noch ne super Sache. Freut euch lieber das es da für recht wenig Aufwand 5 neue Mounts gibt.

Das mal meine Meinung dazu. 

Liebe Grüße
Stammelf


----------



## Pads (21. April 2009)

Also ich kann nur Raten aber kann sein das du die anderen Dailys nicht machen kannst weil du sie heute schon gemacht hats. Ich meine damit die mit töte 3 Recken, 10 Mobs und das dritte auf dem Pferd.

Du konntest nur das eine mit dem Schwert machen, weil du veileicht bei deiner Fraktion heute eine andere Quest hattest. Es gibt davon ja drei verschiedene.

Also ich denke mir das dir morgen wieder 4 Quest zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Horsa (21. April 2009)

ne glaub ich nicht pads, als ich auf recken aufgestiegen bin durft ich auch eine quest nochmal wiederholen die genau die gleiche war :-)


----------



## Spellman (21. April 2009)

@TE: 

ZG Tiger droppt mit 0.000001% Wahrscheinlichkeit .... boah....so lange farmen..bekommt man nie!
Blizz ändert dropchance auf 50% ..... boah...jeder hat den ZG Tiger... watn sch...!

Das nur als Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung!

10 Siegel einmalig pro Fraktion + 5 pro Tag find ich mehr als ausreichend und damit kann JEDER mit ähnlichem Aufwand das selbe erreichen. Das ein bestimmter %-Satz der Spieler durch den Aufwand fürs Mount abgeschreckt werden, dürfte dir doch eigentlich ganz recht sein.

Wenn du wirklich Monate/Jahre für bestimmte Mounts Inis abgefarmt hast, versteh ich jetz dein Problem nich..

Wie wärs damit: nur 1 Daily beim Turnier, wo man ne Chance von 0.0......1 hat, das man 5000 Siegel des Champions bekommt..geil... oder... die lucker, die das beim 1ten Mal haben, können sich darauf wieder einen wedeln und der Rest steht dumm da und bekommt vielleicht nie was...


----------



## Stonewhip (21. April 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit: nur 1 Daily beim Turnier, wo man ne Chance von 0.0......1 hat, das man 5000 Siegel des Champions bekommt..geil... oder... die lucker, die das beim 1ten Mal haben, können sich darauf wieder einen wedeln und der Rest steht dumm da und bekommt vielleicht nie was...


Doch. Die bekommen die Chance, im Buffed-Forum zu heulen, dass die Chance auf diese 5000-Siegel-Belohnung eine zu niedrige "dropchance" hat.

Hmm.. Ein Teufelskreis.. Neeee.. Oder?


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Doch. Die bekommen die Chance, im Buffed-Forum zu heulen, dass die Chance auf diese 5000-Siegel-Belohnung eine zu niedrige "dropchance" hat.
> 
> Hmm.. Ein Teufelskreis.. Neeee.. Oder?


Nee, eigentlich kein Teufelskreis, sondern eine gute Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einer ähnlichen Form hätte Blizz das zunächst einführen sollen, dann hätten in den Foren alle gejammert und geheult, daß das doch völig unfair, sinnfrei und idiotisch ist.
Kurz darauf hätte es dann einen Hotfix gegeben, mit dem sie das jetzige System eingeführt hätten.

Vorteile:
1. Alle sind nach dem Hotfix (1-2 Wochen nach dem Patch) glücklich und zufrieden und keiner jammert mehr (und wenn doch, dann wird er einfach mundtot gemacht durch das Argument "Was denn noch? Erinnere Dich dran wie's vorher war und sei mal lieber froh...").
2. Einmal mehr geht Blizz auf die Wünsche der Com ein und fügt ganz geschwind eine von der Com gewünschte Änderung in Rekordzeit ins Spiel ein. Einigen Verschwörungstheoretikern kommt das komisch vor - fast so als hätte Blizz das schon in er Hinterhand gehabt - aber die sind dann wieder zu sehr mit spielen beschäftigt und vergessen es schnell wieder.
3. Bei jedem kleinen Bug beim Turnier hätte man dann behaupten können, daß er auf die schnelle Änderung zurückzuführen sei. Es wäre Blizz einfach wichtig gewesen die Änderung möglichst schnell einzuführen, um das Spielerlebnis zu optimieren, doch hätte man dabei in Kauf nehmen müssen diese Änderungen nicht mehr ausgiebig testen zu können. Zack, ne super Ausrede für Bugs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Güte, die sollten mich als Strategen einstellen - und Dich gleich mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (21. April 2009)

@Dalmus

Made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (21. April 2009)

ich finde es zwar auch "unsympatisch" aber so ist das eben. wem es nicht gefällt sollte es einfach lassen. es gibt auch leute die rennen seit 4 monaten jeden tag turm hc und es droppt aber kein blauer proto. ich renne nun seit ca 1 jahr nach zg und es ist noch kein raptor oder tiger gedroppt. wayne. ich habs jetzt aufgegeben.  
oder die juwe rezepte vom npc die man gegen marken kaufen muss. dafür braucht man 209 marken wenn man alle haben will. das sind 7 monate lang jeden tag die eine juwe daily oder eben 209x kaputte halskette ( bei uns aufm server 200-300g das stück ) aber was sind schon 40-60000 gold. ich habs ja.
also ich habe bisher beim argentumturnier noch nix gefunden wo ich " WOW das ist so imba das muss ich unbedingt haben " gesagt habe. evtl ändert sich das ja als champion oder evtl sind die sachen die man kaufen kann ja je nach stadt unterschiedlich aber der blaue und lilane crap da interessiert keinen naxx25 raider.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (21. April 2009)

Mein Rat ist ebenfalls: 

Wer nicht total gelangweilt ist und trotzdem immer noch andauernd WOW spielen will, sollte die Finger
von diesem Kackturnier lassen.

Ich selbst halte es für totale Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (21. April 2009)

Der Thread Ersteller ist genau so jemand wie die, die eine Hero Erfolgsgruppe suchen und nach 1 Wipe leaven und heulen...
Wenn man etwas haben möchte, muss man etwas dafür leisten!
Ich persönlich finde das Turnier gut weil es halt nicht in 2-3 Tagen erledigt ist und man alles hat.
Ausserdem kann man die Daylis in einer Raidgruppe machen, also wenn man auf einen Raid wartet aber schon eingeladen wurde nur zu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> @topic: da der TE eh nicht mehr hier mitliest, kanns wohl auch geschlossen werden.


Glaubst Du dran?^^
Als ich den Thread vorhin durchlas, mußte ich schmunzeln, als ich auf Seite 1 an die Stelle kam, an der der TE schrieb, daß er hier nichts mehr posten würde.
Meine Vorahnung wurde dann ja bei weiterlesen bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie oft die Leute schreiben, daß sie nichts mehr dazu posten werden und/oder gar nicht mehr in den Thread schaun werden... in der Regel tun sie's doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (21. April 2009)

@te, abwarten was mit 3.2 kommt, da die arena dann aufgebaut sein soll is es doch gut möglich das es dann mehr dailys gibt.

zum anderen versteh ich typen wie dich nicht, das alles anscheinend immer sofort geschehen muss. Laut dem wie ich dich verstanden habe, wärst du doch erst zufrieden wenn es pro daily 100 siegel geben würde und nen Mount dann höchstens 10 siegel kosten würde. 

Und wenn du schon mit der Zeit ankommst, mal ne andere Rechnung;

4 Dailys=5 siegel= min. 52g= unter 30min. - is doch ok, find ich


----------



## Cymo (21. April 2009)

also ich find dass du echt gleich alles haben möchtest und nicht lange darauf spielen willst, am besten du schreibst zu blizzard und bittest, dass die dir alles ins inventar legen, ist doch für dich der einfachste weg.
*kopf schüttel*


----------



## minosha (21. April 2009)

Das Leveln geht den einen zu Lang, andere warten zu lang auf ne Waffe die sie wollen und letztere Wollen Ihre Mounts sofort.
Manchmal kommt es mir vor, dass das Perfekte WOW so aussieht:
Ein kleiner Orc Krieger rennt auf einen unschuldig dreinblickenden Eber zu. Mit müh und not klopft er diesen nieder. Eine Meldung ploppt auf.
"Gratuliere. Sie haben Stufe 80 Erreicht. In Ihrer Post finden sie :
100 Mounts
die Beste Waffe
die Beste Rüstung
eine Weisse Fahne sämtlicher Dungeonbosse
und unendlich Gold.
Reisen Sie zur Eiskronenzitadelle. Arthas wird sich Ihnen vor die Füsse legen."

Ich bitte Euch. Wer was will muss was dafür tun.

Das Argentumturnier finde ich für Nichtraider (wie mich) ne schöne Abwechslung. 
Ach und was kann man tun um Zeiten zu überbrücken? Das ist ne sehr schwere Frage wenn man den Kopf voll WOW hat.

Ich weiss das klang jetzt sehr agressiv, also sorry.


----------



## Ceilyn (21. April 2009)

Mir reicht als baeumchen, dass kleine baeumchen zu haben... ich  hab net mal die 15 marken bisher zusammen um "weiter" zu kommen.
irgendwie macht mich das ganze ding net wirklich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2009)

Das kotz mich als Haustier sammler total an.


----------



## Schiimon (21. April 2009)

Also heute hast du nur eine Quest bekommen weil du die anderen bereits bei Darnassus gemacht hast. Morgen gibts die ganzen bei SW. Dann wieder 5 am Tag. Die Schwertdaily war bei dir vorhin bei Darnassus ne andere darum 2. Manche haben heute auch nur eine bekommen, weil sie einfach pech hatten bei der zweiten Wahl.
Ansonsten wirds sicher noch andere Quests geben, wenn du bei allen Champion bist würd ich sagen, bzw mehr pro Hauptstadt


----------



## Clemonde (21. April 2009)

es gibt doch garkeine Quest für "Siegel des Champion" per Horde/Allianz - Fraktionen sondern nur durch den Argentumkreuzzug


----------



## Lokibu (21. April 2009)

Ok viele haben den Beitrag nicht verstanden. 

Es geht nicht um den Aufwand den man bei den Quests hat sondern, dass es nur ein paar Quests sind und es in der Zeit dazwischen nichts zu tun gibt. Hier hat Blizzard an die Leute gedacht die auch noch ein normales Leben haben. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der TE wohl lieber 24 Stunden die Quests machen würde um so schnell wie möglich an das Mount zu kommen als 150 Realtage immer nur 1 Stunde zu investieren. 

Natürlich bleibt es nicht aus, dass nach dem nächsten Aufbau noch mehr Quests dazu kommen und so manche Leute dann mehr Zeit investieren können. 

Aber ich halte diesen Thread für unnötig. Blizzard hat sich mehr Gedanken darüber gemacht als der Threadersteller. Aber das würde zu einer  größeren Interpretation führen, wenn ich erläutern würde was man alles hineininterpretieren kann, warum das so ist. Ist wie bei einem Buch. Der Schriftsteller (hier Blizzard) hat sich was dabei gedacht. Natürlich Geld spielt auch eine Rolle aber ich denke nicht, dass das der einzige Gedanke war.


----------



## Chínín (21. April 2009)

Wenn ihr s noch leichter haben wollt, geht aufn privatserver, da loggste dich ein, bist instant 80, hast sofort S5 und des beste equip, und darfst in der Kriegshymnenschlucht via Stunlock getötet werden, nadan hf, mir wurds zu öde :-)

Und ich finde 150 Tage durchgehend farmen sindangemessen! stell ich mir den winterquellfrostsäbler vor, wo man noch mehr als jetzt farmen musste, und ca. 50 Spieler gleichzeitig gefarmt haben *schluck*


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2009)

Musst du es haben? es ist eben ein privileg, der nru fuer leute ist denen das wichtig ist.
mimimi ich kriege nicht alles in den anus geschoben?
es ist ein spiel, und mann muss nicht alles haben was die anderen haben.


----------



## Ginkohana (21. April 2009)

hmm Phase 1...irgendwas war da doch mal....Achja stimmt, das Tunier ist ja erst in Phase 1, da können noch mehr kommen und die bringen vll. neue Quests.
und wie Schiimon schon sagte, Morgen hast du wieder neue Quests.

@minosha ich hab mich kaum wieder eingekriegt vor Lachen, geil geschrieben.
Leider hast du vollkommen Recht, was schon eine Art Armutszeugnis für die Spielenden.


----------



## Fridl (21. April 2009)

dir ist schon bewust das, dass Tunier so wie Qul'thans wachsen soll ....


----------



## Krueger75 (21. April 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Das Argentumturnier finde ich für Nichtraider (wie mich) ne schöne Abwechslung.
> Ach und was kann man tun um Zeiten zu überbrücken? Das ist ne sehr schwere Frage wenn man den Kopf voll WOW hat.
> 
> Ich weiss das klang jetzt sehr agressiv, also sorry.



Das ist es ja, was die meisten hier falsch verstehen, da die meisten Posts gar nicht mehr gelesen werden. Der TE will nichts
in den Anus geschoben bekommen, sondern sieht einzig und allein das Problem darin, dass man beim Turnier täglich
nur 5 Q oder so machen kann und dann nix mehr. Es gibt weder irgendwelche Splitter zum Farmen oder Mobs zu kloppen,
welche einen bei der Sache voran bringen. Und das sehe ich ähnlich. Letztendlich nimmt man beim Turnier die Q´s an,
macht diese eben flott. Das war es. 
Wenn Du als Nichtraider damit eine Alternative zum Raiden hast, ist das schön für Dich. Andere Leute, die auch nicht täglich 
raiden aber wenigstens 2 Stunden abends zocken, machen die Q´s auch in 15 min und wissen danach nicht, was sie tun sollen. 
Daher haben in unserem Bekanntenkreis bzw. in der Gilde einige bereits mit WoW aufgehört.
Es fehlt Inhalt. Neben Ulduar ist nix dazugekommen. Entweder raidet man derzeit Naxx oder Ulduar. Das ganze macht man
an z.B. 2 Abenden / Woche. Den Rest der Woche wollen die Leute was anderes machen (questen, farmen, etc.), aber es gibt 
nix neues. 

Ich spiele inzwischen nur sehr wenig, da halt der Spass fehlt. Sitze abends dann lieber mit Freunden/Familie am Feuer/Grill im 
Garten und trinke ein lecker Pilsken. Hoffentlich kommt zum Herbst neuer Inhalt ins Spiel dazu.

Prost !


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2009)

machste halt an 50 tagen die dailies? dauert nichtmal ne stunde am tag, machste ganz locker nebenbei... frag mal wies damals mit ogri'la und himmelswache war :>

bin sowieso dafür, dass bizz wieder ein ähnlich tiefgreifendes fraktionssystem wie in bc einbaut...
himmelswache + ogri'la waren schon beschäftigung für 1-2 stunden ohne epic m, danach netherwing, die haben auch ne zeit lang beschäftigt...
was gibt es denn in wotlk? sons of hodir, toll... für schulterverzauberungen und ein weiteres mammut, gz -.-
bei ogri'la gabs auch das shartuul event, das war lustig... bei himmelswache gabs als belohnung den netherrochen, netherwing waren sowieso der hammer... geile questreihe(n), dailies besser als heute und die drachen find ich immer noch von allen flugmounts am stylischsten ;>
(ausser phönix und arenadrachen, ja <.<)


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Es fehlt Inhalt. Neben Ulduar ist nix dazugekommen. Entweder raidet man derzeit Naxx oder Ulduar. Das ganze macht man
> an z.B. 2 Abenden / Woche. Den Rest der Woche wollen die Leute was anderes machen (questen, farmen, etc.), aber es gibt
> nix neues.


Schon alle Erfolge gemacht?
Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


Krueger75 schrieb:


> Ich spiele inzwischen nur sehr wenig, da halt der Spass fehlt. Sitze abends dann lieber mit Freunden/Familie am Feuer/Grill im
> Garten und trinke ein lecker Pilsken. Hoffentlich kommt zum Herbst neuer Inhalt ins Spiel dazu.


Och, ansonsten ziehst Du halt gen Winter mit Freunden/Familie ins innere des Hauses zum Pilsken-schlürfen.
Ich hoffe das leise Geräusch in meinem Hinterkopf ist das Rumtappsen der Ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Schon alle Erfolge gemacht?
> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.



achievements sind für manche leute (mich eingeschlossen) einfach witzlos.
worauf arbeitet man damit hin? "der entdecker" "der unermüdliche", die meisten titel find ich lächerlich, und die paar guten (vollstrecker/eroberer, kampfmeister) sind dann noch ne nummer heftiger vom schwierigkeitsgrad her... die wirklich guten titel gibts eh nur über raids (of the nightfall, twilight vanquisher, conqueror of ulduar)... und wie gesagt, die rede ist von nicht-raid-content... und da macht endloses laufen durch bekannte gebiete zwecks achievement einfach keinen spass... die wappenröcke sind ebenso wenig ein anreiz... die besten wappenröcke sind mmn eh herold des steingardisten, wappenrock von thrallmar und der wappenroc der entweihten... da können die achievementwappenröcke quasi einpacken ;>


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> achievements sind für manche leute (mich eingeschlossen) einfach witzlos.


Andere Leute finden hingegen Raids witzlos, oder aber PvP.
Das Ding ist einfach: Immer wieder wird gejammert, daß kein neuer Content dazu kommt.
Kaum ist das Addon ne Woche auf zwei draussen melden die Leute "Content clear" und jammern, daß sie nun wieder warten müßten.
Nur hatten die da wohl mitnichten den Content clear, sondern allerhöchstens den Raidcontent, was einfach ein beträchtlicher Unterschied ist.

Auch die Erfolge sind Content - selbst wenn man sich für die Punkte nix kaufen kann.

Aber da befinden wir uns wohl schon auf dem Grünstreifen neben der Themenspur...


----------



## Silent Mike (21. April 2009)

Witzig. Da regen sich wochenlang Leute auf, dass der Content zu schnell durchgespielt ist, und wenn dann mal was länger dauert, meckern Sie auch.

Ich erinnere mich noch, wie wir monatelang jede Woche MC gemacht habe, bis die Meisten ihr TierSet voll hatten. Dasselbe nochmal im BWL. Da wars auch jede Woche dasselbe.


----------



## Horsa (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Andere Leute finden hingegen Raids witzlos, oder aber PvP.
> Das Ding ist einfach: Immer wieder wird gejammert, daß kein neuer Content dazu kommt.
> Kaum ist das Addon ne Woche auf zwei draussen melden die Leute "Content clear" und jammern, daß sie nun wieder warten müßten.
> Nur hatten die da wohl mitnichten den Content clear, sondern allerhöchstens den Raidcontent, was einfach ein beträchtlicher Unterschied ist.
> ...



bringe deinen waffenlos skill auf 400 nennste also content?.... gut zu wissen


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Andere Leute finden hingegen Raids witzlos, oder aber PvP.
> Das Ding ist einfach: Immer wieder wird gejammert, daß kein neuer Content dazu kommt.
> Kaum ist das Addon ne Woche auf zwei draussen melden die Leute "Content clear" und jammern, daß sie nun wieder warten müßten.
> Nur hatten die da wohl mitnichten den Content clear, sondern allerhöchstens den Raidcontent, was einfach ein beträchtlicher Unterschied ist.
> ...






Horsa schrieb:


> bringe deinen waffenlos skill auf 400 nennste also content?.... gut zu wissen



genau das ist es... solche achievements, von denen es doch einen ganzen haufen gibt ("geh zum friseur!") as content zu verkaufen ist einfach arm... zu BC-Zeiten hatte man mit dem fraktionssystem einen wesentlich änger motivierenden content für sologamer...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. April 2009)

Wer dailys maacht / achivments wo es auf kein skill ankommt (farme bei 100mio fraktion ehrfürchtig etc.) iss man selber schuld. Geht lieber RL arbeiten, es kann mr NIEMAND erzählen das ruf farmen oder dailys machen Spaß macht.


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Horsa schrieb:


> bringe deinen waffenlos skill auf 400 nennste also content?.... gut zu wissen


Jopp, das nenne ich content. Einfach schon per Definition.

Edit:


ReWahn schrieb:


> genau das ist es... solche achievements, von denen es doch einen ganzen haufen gibt ("geh zum friseur!") as content zu verkaufen ist einfach arm... zu BC-Zeiten hatte man mit dem fraktionssystem einen wesentlich änger motivierenden content für sologamer...


Stimmt, das mit den Fraktionen in BC war wirklich super spannend.
Nächte lang immer wieder auf der gleichen Route die gleichen Mobs gekillt um arkane Folianten und massenweise Ringe zu sammeln, damit man bei den Sehern auf ehrfürchtig kommt.
Ähnlichen Unfug dann beim Konsortium etc.... sorry, aber BC war da nun wirklich in der Beziehung reine Farmarbeit und locker so stumpfsinnig wie seine Waffenskills auf 400 zu pushen...


----------



## -Therion- (21. April 2009)

Horsa schrieb:


> bringe deinen waffenlos skill auf 400 nennste also content?.... gut zu wissen



Content bedeutet Inhalt. 
Und Achievments sind Inhalte von WoW.
Für manche besteht der Content nur aus Raidinstanzen.


----------



## -Therion- (21. April 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Wer dailys maacht / achivments wo es auf kein skill ankommt (farme bei 100mio fraktion ehrfürchtig etc.) iss man selber schuld. Geht lieber RL arbeiten, es kann mr NIEMAND erzählen das ruf farmen oder dailys machen Spaß macht.



Wer Fingerspielchen (drücke Knopf A zur Zeit  macht und das noch als Skill bezeichnet ist selber schuld. Geht lieber arbeiten, es kann mir NIEMAND erzählen das raiden Spass macht!


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jopp, das nenne ich content. Einfach schon per Definition.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



argumentierst du so kannst du acu hjeglichen quests überhaupt den sinn absprechen... ob man jetzt killquest x und dropquest y macht oder nicht, ist doch eh das selbe...

und ich meinte auch nicht primär seher und aldor, sondern himmelswache, ogri'la, netherschwingen, später shattered sun... die dailies machten spass, man hat auch teilweise schöne belohnungen für exalted bekommen... 

vergleicht man das mit achievements wie "waffenskill hoch!" oder "alles erkunden!"... nein, das ist nix...


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> argumentierst du so kannst du acu hjeglichen quests überhaupt den sinn absprechen... ob man jetzt killquest x und dropquest y macht oder nicht, ist doch eh das selbe...
> 
> und ich meinte auch nicht primär seher und aldor, sondern himmelswache, ogri'la, netherschwingen, später shattered sun... die dailies machten spass, man hat auch teilweise schöne belohnungen für exalted bekommen...
> 
> vergleicht man das mit achievements wie "waffenskill hoch!" oder "alles erkunden!"... nein, das ist nix...


Aha, Du nimmst Dir die Fraktionen raus, die schöne Dailies hatten und stellst sie den Erfolgen gegenüber, die Dir keinen Spass bereiten.

Aber wenn ich mit stupiden Ruffarm-Fraktioonen komme, dann ist das was anderes?

Es gibt auch tolle Erfolge mit tollen Belohnungen. "Ruhm des Helden", oder wie heißt der Erfolg noch gleich, bei dem ein hübscher roter Protodrache winkt? Und dessen Teilerfolge teils wirklich knackig und spassig sind?

Ich hab ja nix dagegen, wenn Äpfel und Birnen miteinander verglichen werden, aber bitte nicht schöne, rote, schmackhafte Äpfel mit schrumpeligen, faulen Birnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und bei dem "Alles erkunden"-Erfolg bekommst Du sogar Gebiete zu sehen, in denen Du womöglich noch nie warst. Du darfst also Content entdecken, der schon lange da war und einfach nur an Dir vorbei gegangen ist. Ist doch toll.^^


----------



## ReWahn (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Aha, Du nimmst Dir die Fraktionen raus, die schöne Dailies hatten und stellst sie den Erfolgen gegenüber, die Dir keinen Spass bereiten.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mit stupiden Ruffarm-Fraktioonen komme, dann ist das was anderes?
> 
> ...



die instanzachievements sind cool, keine frage... sowohl die 5er als auch die 10er/25er...
aber hier soll es ja um einzelspieler content gehen oder?
und da sind mmn einfac hdie meisten achievements nix...
stupide farmfraktionen hat wotlk auch...
argent crusade, wyrmruhpakt, ebon blade, kirin tor... heros durchfarmen und oben sind sie...
sons of hodir und argent tournamen sind einach irgendwie... naja, weniger motivierend und wirken irgendwie weniger schön als damals sha'tari skyguard, ogri'la und co...

und einach landschaft anschauen... laaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (21. April 2009)

Also wie schon gesagt wurde: 
Dass man heute, wenn man Champion bei der nächsten Fraktion werden will mitunter nur eine oder gar keine tägliche Quest bekommt liegt einfach daran, dass man diese bereis heute zum letztenmal für die Hauptfraktion gemacht hat und heute diese Quest nicht mehr antreten kann. Ab morgen geht es dann aber mit allem bekannten Daylies wieder weiter (nebenbei kann man mit den CHampionsquest dabei sogar gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen).

Zusammengenommen braucht es also wieder 5 Tage, um bei der nächsten Hauptstadt Champion zu werden - insgesamt also nochmal 20 Tage dafür, und nebenbei kann man ja gleichzeitig die Championabzeichen sammeln. Also ich find das noch ok, die waren die Daylies damals im Outland um einiges unangenehmer (hier sind keine random Drop sammelquests dabei).

Und mittlerweile sollte auch jeder den Dreh raushaben, wie man bei den Duellen jedesmal locker als Sieger vom Platz geht.

Natürlich bleibt die Frage, ob man das jeden Tag machen möchte und ob das ein vernünftiger End conten für einen ist. Ich kann diese Frage auch nicht beantworten, dass muss jeder für sich tun...


----------



## -Therion- (21. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> argumentierst du so kannst du acu hjeglichen quests überhaupt den sinn absprechen... ob man jetzt killquest x und dropquest y macht oder nicht, ist doch eh das selbe...
> 
> und ich meinte auch nicht primär seher und aldor, sondern himmelswache, ogri'la, netherschwingen, später shattered sun... die dailies machten spass, man hat auch teilweise schöne belohnungen für exalted bekommen...
> 
> vergleicht man das mit achievements wie "waffenskill hoch!" oder "alles erkunden!"... nein, das ist nix...



Schon gemerkt das es bei Wotlk auch viele Fraktionen gibt, mit vielen lustigen abwechslungsreichen Quests und sehr guten Epics auf ehrfürchtig.
Irgendwie vergleichst du BC Ruffarmen mit Achievments?

Es wird hier wieder nur gemosert das Blizzard ne Bremse eingebaut hat.


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> die instanzachievements sind cool, keine frage... sowohl die 5er als auch die 10er/25er...
> aber hier soll es ja um einzelspieler content gehen oder?


Dann könnte ich nun genauso kommen und bei Deinen Fraktionen z.B. Ogrila und Netherschwingen streichen.
Schließlich mußten dort im Vorfeld Gruppenquests bewältigt werden, was ja nun ebenfalls eindeutig kein Einzelspielercontent ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ReWahn schrieb:


> und einach landschaft anschauen... laaaangweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt noch eine Menge mehr Erfolge als den Entdecker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Ferox21 schrieb:


> Und mittlerweile sollte auch jeder den Dreh raushaben, wie man bei den Duellen jedesmal locker als Sieger vom Platz geht.


Hier muß ich Unwissender, der das Turnier noch nicht besucht hat doch rein interessehalber nochmal nachfragen:
Werden die Duelle nicht Spieler gegen Spieler ausgetragen?
Wenn nun jeder den Dreh raus hätte, wäre es in dem Fall nicht unmöglich, daß jeder jedesmal locker als Sieger vom Platz geht?
Oder wie habe ich mir die Duelle vorzustellen?


----------



## Fusssi (21. April 2009)

Mein Gott, dann hast wenigstens nen Grund mit dem Mount in Dala rumzuprotzen!!!!


Wenn es Dir zu böde is, dann lass es doch. Es zwingt Dich keiner!


----------



## -Therion- (21. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Oder wie habe ich mir die Duelle vorzustellen?



Nur für Duelle gegen NPCs bekommt man Marken aber man kann spasseshalber auch gegen andere Spieler antreten. Aber manche definieren ja Spass nur über Items.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (21. April 2009)

loooool XD geiles thread * unnötig* du kannst nur 1 daily machen weil du heut schon die anderen 3 oder 4 gemacht hast ich hab mir das genau so gedacht aber da mir en gilde kollege dann gesagt hat das man ja die eine und die selbe daily nur 1x!! 1xxxxx!! machen kann ^^ kannst du es am nächsten wieder machen bzw morgen kannst du wieder alle annehmen ..^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragantar (21. April 2009)

da eine menge von euch leuchten anscheinend IMMER noch nicht begriffen hat was der te zu bemängel hat: es geht ihm nich darum das items soviele marks kosten oder so etwas in der art, er beschwert sich darüber, dass man nach den 30mins dailys machen den ganzen tag leerlauf hat und auf keine andere weise an die marks herankommt(zb wäre es eine gute lösung, dass man bei jedem kampf gegen einen champion eine chance hat, so ein siegel abzeichen whatever zu bekommen).
so flamed mich


----------



## Vérwanord (21. April 2009)

Solidar schrieb:


> also 5 mal 100 plus 250 sind bei mir 750



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. April 2009)

Tragantar schrieb:


> da eine menge von euch leuchten anscheinend IMMER noch nicht begriffen hat was der te zu bemängel hat: es geht ihm nich darum das items soviele marks kosten oder so etwas in der art, er beschwert sich darüber, dass man nach den 30mins dailys machen den ganzen tag leerlauf hat und auf keine andere weise an die marks herankommt(zb wäre es eine gute lösung, dass man bei jedem kampf gegen einen champion eine chance hat, so ein siegel abzeichen whatever zu bekommen).
> so flamed mich


Hm, komisch, mir war so als bemängelte der TE, daß es so lange dauert bis man an bestimmte Items, die er haben möchte, kommt.
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß er sich darüber beschwert, "dass man nach den 30mins dailys machen den ganzen tag leerlauf hat", denn man kann ja auch viele andere Dinge tun - für die es dann aber natürlich keine Marken gibt.

Naja, aber ich bin ja schließlich auch keine "Leuchte". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, erwähnte nicht einer im Thread was von Phase 1 und so? *grübel*
Naja, egal...


----------



## Krueger75 (21. April 2009)

Ja, da haste nicht ganz unrecht... Er sprach sinngemäß von "...so lange dauert es noch bis man sich die Mounts, etc. für
Marken holen kann. Damit sprach er aber das Problem an, dass man täglich nur 5 dieser Marken holen
kann. Er würde gerne mehr Zeit investieren in dieses Turnier, wenn es was bringen würde. Nur man macht
dort eben die paar Quests, und dann muss man bis zum nächsten Tag warten... Bei den Netherschwingen
z.B. konnteste Eier suchen, bis Du schwarz wurdest. So etwas in der Richtung geht hier halt nicht. Dass war
der einzige Grund für diesen Thread, der sich nun wie Kaugummi über den ganzen Tag gezogen hat.

Nodda ! Feierabend !


----------



## _Yo_ (21. April 2009)

Schonmal überlegt das du nicht 150 tage brauchst sondern jeden tag 5min für die Quest?

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (21. April 2009)

ich hätte mal ne frage zum argentumtunier bzw gleich 2....
und zwar zum einen ab welchem lvl kann man denn dort die quests annhmen weil ich war da ersteinmal mit lvl 76 und konnte da nichts annhmen
und als 2tes welche 2 h waffen kann man denn dort bekommen und wleche mounts etc?
MfG 
Yoooooshi


----------



## _Yo_ (21. April 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> loooool XD geiles thread * unnötig* du kannst nur 1 daily machen weil du heut schon die anderen 3 oder 4 gemacht hast ich hab mir das genau so gedacht aber da mir en gilde kollege dann gesagt hat das man ja die eine und die selbe daily nur 1x!! 1xxxxx!! machen kann ^^ kannst du es am nächsten wieder machen bzw morgen kannst du wieder alle annehmen ..^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay Threadersteller..das währ mir jetz peinlich^^


----------



## volvex (21. April 2009)

muss dem TE aber leider insofern rechtgeben, dass ich mir vom argentumturnier auch mehr erwartet hab, aber naja..


----------



## Ginkohana (21. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> achievements sind für manche leute (mich eingeschlossen) einfach witzlos.
> worauf arbeitet man damit hin? "der entdecker" "der unermüdliche", die meisten titel find ich lächerlich, und die paar guten (vollstrecker/eroberer, kampfmeister) sind dann noch ne nummer heftiger vom schwierigkeitsgrad her... die wirklich guten titel gibts eh nur über raids (of the nightfall, twilight vanquisher, conqueror of ulduar)..



hmmm twilight vanquisher für was sollte es den Titel sonst geben?
Oder conqueror of ulduar, den bekommt man dann für das Entdecken von Ulduar...hmmm ich könnte wetten, dass du den dann nicht mehr so gut finden würdest weil jeder damit rumrennt. cO
Die Titel sind für die Leute sowieso nur so lange "cool" bis sie jeder hat, dann wollen sie wieder andere u.s.w.
Aber KP was du gegen Entdecker hast, die Leute machen sich kaum die Arbeit den zu holen, laufen lieber mit Jenkins rum.
Irgendwie erkenne ich da ein leichtes "mimimi die guten Sachen sind mir zu schwer" cO ehrlich....



ReWahn schrieb:


> . und wie gesagt, die rede ist von nicht-raid-content... und da macht endloses laufen durch bekannte gebiete zwecks achievement einfach keinen spass... die wappenröcke sind ebenso wenig ein anreiz... die besten wappenröcke sind mmn eh herold des steingardisten, wappenrock von thrallmar und der wappenroc der entweihten... da können die achievementwappenröcke quasi einpacken ;>



Die Wappenröcke sind reine Geschmackssache, für andere Leute ist es ein Erfolg(nicht nur ein Archievment) wenn sie den Wappenrock des Erfolgreichen haben.




volvex schrieb:


> muss dem TE aber leider insofern rechtgeben, dass ich mir vom argentumturnier auch mehr erwartet hab, aber naja..


wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers. wir sind in Phase 1 des Tuniers.

Wie offt denn noch?
Würde das Tunier sofort in der Endphase beginnen so würden sich 99% der "hab mir mehr versprochen" wieder rumweinen weil das Event dann zu "kurz" ist.
und damit es nochmal klar wird:
W-i-r   
  s-i-n-d 
       i-n 
     d-e-r
     e-r-s-t-e-n(1)   
   P-h-a-s-e  
    d-e-s 
      A-r-g-e-n-t-u-m-t-u-n-i-e-r-s!


----------



## Gorgor (21. April 2009)

man kann eben nicht alles haben, gewöhn dich daran


----------



## vicec (21. April 2009)

warum hat blizzard den button vergessen auf den man einfach nur klicken muss für eine belohnung ?
ich will doch alles haben
need button für instant archivemnts/mounts, pet´s etc




/ironie off


----------



## Mofeist (21. April 2009)

wie schon öfter erwehnt mach die dailys oder lass es bleiben und es gibt eben kein mount so einfach ist es..


----------



## Anowo (21. April 2009)

Um mal zum  Thema zurückzukommen, meine persönliche Meinung: ich find das Turnier einfach nur öde die schwarze Ritterquest kannste nur als Champion zuende führen.
Die Wappenröcke sehen langweilig aus. Auch das das ganze erst noch ausgebaut wird weiß ich ja, aber dann doch bitte wie die Sonneninsel wo man wußte es lohnt sich und ein Wettbewerb der Server war. Alle möglichkeiten verschenkt! Hier machste öde Tagesquest für nix und wieder nix. Wenn das Phase 1 sein soll wie auf der Sonneninsel es war warum macht man nicht so ein Wettbewerb der Server wie es da war das hatte wenigstens was.
Und mal nebenbei: wer kauft sich ein Hemd für 25G nur weils eins aus Stormwind,Eisenschmiede; etc ist?


----------



## jemone (21. April 2009)

wegen leuten wie dir kann man in wow nichts besonderes mehr erreichen, mimimi das dauert zu lange mimimi, ich finds toll das man nicht alle sachen des turniers sofort nach einer woche hat ! ! !


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. April 2009)

Ich fand den Patch bis jetzt Super..Weiss nicht was ihr alle habt.Blizzard weiß was die tun.

Und der Rest der rumflaimed ab in den Keller mit euch.


----------



## Nasreddin (21. April 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Wie kann man nach einer Woche Champion bei dem Turnier werden???

Als Streiter bekommt man durch Tages Quest 5 Marken, Man braucht 15 um Recke zu werden. 
Als Recke bekommt man durch Tages Quest auch nur 5 Siegel des Recken und man braucht 25 Marken um die nächste Stufe zu erreichen.
Macht bei mir 8 Tage. Wie habt ihr das so schnell geschafft Champion zu werden????

Hab ich irgendwelche Quest übersehen wo man noch Siegel bekommt?!?


----------



## Zippo83 (21. April 2009)

Mach's oder lass es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Mal eine Frage, und zwar wenn man eine Fraktion schon fertig hat und eine Neue beginnt, wie bekommt man dann 25 Siegel des Recken für die erste Quest ohne Dailies ?!
       Bitte um Antworten


----------



## Volderan (21. April 2009)

Nasreddin schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> 
> Wie kann man nach einer Woche Champion bei dem Turnier werden???
> 
> ...



Also an dem tag an dem du recke wirst kannst du die dailys für champion ein erstes mal machen deshalb dann halt eine woche


----------



## CP9 (21. April 2009)

ich bin mit dem tunier voll und ganz zufrieden und mit den belonungen auch. diese rechnung am anfang find ich irgendwie seltsam da ich persönlich nich davon aus gehen das man sich ALLES was es da zu kaufengibt auch hohlen muss. wenn man die mounts nich toll findet weil die nur ne andere farbe haben dann lass es doch einfach ich werd mir nur das schicke schaaf von sw hohlen und gut is. dailys sind nett und gut gemacht und bei mir kommt noch lang keine langeweile auf. und das mit der langen wartezeit... tja es ist halt so. mir macht das nichts aus da ich finde das es schön ist wenn man sich auf etwas freuen kann. und wie schon gesagt von einigen vorpostern: das tunier ist nicht zeitgebunden das geht bis zum sandnimmerlandstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (21. April 2009)

dass immer gleich alles schlecht geredet werden muss...
ich find des turnier klasse, is mal was anderes auf mounts zu kämpfen, ich würd die ganzen quests auch ohne belohnungen machen, gibt ja immerhin auch gold dafür ;-)


----------



## IwanNI (21. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> ....
> und btw: ich habe KEIN, ich wiederhole: KEIN problem damit arbeit in die mounts zu stecken, ABER 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys für solche mounts ist einfach übertrieben....




Merktst du eigentlich, wie du dir damit selber widersprichst?!

Ansonsten, das haben dir ja schon einige geagt: Mach es oder lass es. 

Finde, das Turnier ist ne tolle Abwechslung, um an Gold kommen.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (21. April 2009)

also ich muss sagen, dass 50 tage nun nicht wirklich viel sind. kenne dieses tunier zwar nicht, aber du kannst bestimmt auch jeden 2ten tag die dailys machen. ich meine schaudir doch bloß mal die insel von quel'danas oder wie das heisst, zu bc zeiten an... wie oft hat man denn da die dailys gemacht? bestimmt häufiger als 50 mal..


----------



## Machat (21. April 2009)

Anowo schrieb:


> Und mal nebenbei: wer kauft sich ein Hemd für 25G nur weils eins aus Stormwind,Eisenschmiede; etc ist?


ICH!

stylish stuff is stylish!

Naja, ich, auch bekennender Achievement, Mount und Petfarmer (das ist sogar mein Hauptcontent O.o) fand es auch nervig mit den 2 Marken heute. Dann, 2 Minuten später ist mir eingefallen dass ich die anderen quests ja garnicht machen kann weil schon erledigt. Ich fasste mir an den Kopf und dachte nur leise "zum Glück hab ich jetzt keinen mimimi-Thread in buffed eröffnet!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir gefällts bis jetzt noch. TE: Sei doch jetzt erstmal an deinem Knappen froh und - soweit ich dich richtig interpretiere - den Titel "Weinerlicherthreadersteller von Darnassus"! Ich bin mit meinem Orc voll und ganz zufrieden und auch mit dem "Machat von Silbermond" Titel haben mich heute schon einige gefragt wie man diesen Titel den bekommen könnte. Gut, nach dem 23. Mal ist es nervig, aber jedesmal selbstbestätigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zurück zum Zitierten:
25G ist absolut nix wert. Jetzt wird sowieso wieder eine totale Inflationswelle auf uns zukommen (naja, die AH-Preise werden im Gesamtdurchschnitt vermutlich höher aber die Preise für Gegenstände von NPCs bleiben gleich z.B. Chopper Bestandteile oder das Repp-Mammut) ich schweife ab.

Jedem noch eine fröhliche erste Phase und gutes Gelingen bei Eurer Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert- und Fünftfraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ACHIEVEMENTS SIND KEIN CONTENT! <-- Mach mal "Aspekt der Engstirnigkeit" aus pls!


----------



## zNEj (21. April 2009)

gut das man auch schon weiss - wieviele dailys man morgen bekommt bei der fraktion.

vielleicht liegts auch einfach daran, das du HEUTE die dailys deiner Fraktion schon gemacht hast - und somit nur eine frei hat.
Ich tippe mal fast auf 3 Dailys morgen bei der neuen Fraktion .. heute hattest somit sogar 4!

und das mit den Champions .. das kommt schon alles zusammen.
ist halt wieder ne farmerei - nicht ganz so schlimm - aber erinnerungen kommen zurück an good old WOW .. und nicht den alles geschenkt WoW!


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. April 2009)

und schon wider regt sich einer auf dass er von Blizz nichts in den arsch geschoben bekommt
Entscheid dich....2 tage daylis und n mount bekommen (toll hat dan jeder) oder sich die mühe machen und mal 50 tage daylis machen...wer sagt, dass es in 50 tagen sein muss??? muss ja ned alles mit n fingerschnippen zur stelle sein!!!


----------



## Schabraxo (21. April 2009)

Also ich muss dem TE in dem Punkt dass es nur eine Quest für sein 2tes Volk gibt voll und ganz Recht geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich fänd es definitiv besser wenn man anstatt 1er wieder die vollen 4 Quests geben würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (21. April 2009)

wie schon erwähnt, ist es doch gut möglich, dass man sie nur nicht abschließen kann, weil man sie bei seiner eigenen fraktion gemacht hat, und die "Maid/schwert" quest eben eine andere war.... abwarten, teetrinken, DANN, wenn überhaupt, mimimi

"Gott, lass Hirn regnen" ....


----------



## BlizzLord (22. April 2009)

Erst meckern das alles soo einfach ist und jetzt wieder meckern das es zu schwer/zeitaufwändig ist oh mann ey kündige dein Abo und lass es -.-"


----------



## Gnorfal (22. April 2009)

es war so klar, dass es Spieler gibt, die am liebsten sofort alles gleich haben wollen.
Tja, daraus wird nix, da hilft auch die feuchte Stelle zwischen den Füssen nix.


Also geniesst das Famren, die täglichen Aufgaben und freut euch umso mehr, wenn ihr mit 3.2 dann in [Insert any Random City here] auf eurem Mount vorm Lagerfeuer posen könnt.

edit: Achja, der schlechte Witz an diesem Thread ist nich das Turnier, sondern die Satz Formatierung des TE`s...


----------



## zenturionzi (22. April 2009)

Habe jetzt erst mal den titel Argentumchampion  gemacht nerv reihe aber mal sehen was der rest so gibt bin mal gespannt ne neue herrausforderung


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

genitur schrieb:


> allerdings ändert das nichts daran, dass selbst 150 tage ununterbrochen dailys machen NUR für die mounts



niemand sagt du sollst das machen wen du es nicht machen willst dann mach es nicht ganz einfach und niemand sagt dir du musst sie jeden tag machen kannst sie auch jene zweiten tag machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (22. April 2009)

Naja, ich bin kein Mountsammler und find es soll so bleiben wie es ist .. Muss dir eben ne andere Möglichkeit suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auch erst einmal  die Dailys gemacht und hätte gern das Skelettross (bin Blutelf) .. Dauert eben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (22. April 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ok viele haben den Beitrag nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es geht nicht um den Aufwand den man bei den Quests hat sondern, dass es nur ein paar Quests sind und es in der Zeit dazwischen nichts zu tun gibt. Hier hat Blizzard an die Leute gedacht die auch noch ein normales Leben haben.
> 
> ...



Ey was bist du den für einer nur weil du lein richtiges leben hast regst du dich auf??Echt traurig!!Kann halt nicht jeder 24std irgendwelche quests machen....und da ist es nur normal das du das scheiss mount nicht an einem tag zusammen farmen kannst


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. April 2009)

Elendige Heulsusen...........

Am besten alles an einem Tag schaffen und innerhalb von 2 Stunden Champion bei allen Fraktionen sein und nebenbei noch 50 Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig pushen,und nebenbei auch noch Ulduar clearen und natürlich 10000 Gold Farmen.

Kinder kommt mal wieder runter von eurem *alles muss schnell gehen* Trip.

Wenn euch langweilig ist überbrückt die Zeit mit Schulbücher lesen.

Achso ihr wisst garnicht was Schulbücher sind?Das sind die Papieransammlungen in euren Schulränzen die ihr tag täglich mit euch herumschleppt.

Lernt was vernünftiges schließlich werdet ihr eines Tages meine Rente mitfinanzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Summerbreeze (22. April 2009)

Wääähäääää ich will aber nicht bis oktober warten, bis das Braufest kommt! Ich will JETZT das Braufest haben!

Wääähäääää ich will aber jetzt sofort alle Items aus Ulduar! Und zwar ohne was zu machen!

Wääähäääää ich will aber, dass heute Weihnachten ist!

(/ironie off)

Merkst du, wie lächerlich du bist?

Meine Fresse... Man bekommt von Blizzard eh schon mehr als genug in den Allerwertesten geschoben also hör endlich auf zu heulen, wenn man mal bissel was tun muss um irgendwas zu bekommen!

Es zwingt dich keiner die Dailys zu machen! Wenn dich das überfordert einige Zeit lang jeden Tag 30 minuten zu investieren um die paar Dailys zu machen, dann lass es einfach!

Wahrscheinlich wieder eins dieser Kiddies, das von den Eltern alles sonst wo hingeschoben bekommt. Du hast wohl noch nie selber mal für ein Auto oder eine ähnliche teure Anschaffung gespart, oder?
Da kannste auch net sagen, das Autohaus zieht es unnötig in die Länge, weil sie 10.000 Euro verlangen und du die net innerhalb von 3 Tagen aufbringen kannst!


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2009)

@poster über mir: das ist echt unterste Schulblade von dir und ich möchte nicht wissen wie alt du bist...

Das problem ist das es immer die gleichen dailys sind und man so extrem weit fliegen muss, bei Sonnenbrunnen war alles dicht beieinander, aber es nervt von IC nach Heulender Fiord fliegen zu müssen, gerade mit einem 60% Mount.

Und dass man für eine daily ne grp braucht find ich die Höhe.


----------



## Miracolos (22. April 2009)

Zum TE: najo man kanns den leuten halt auch net recht machen, kriegt man ehrfürchtig nachgeworfen ala hodir regen sich die pre-bc auf macht man das "ruf" farmen zu lange regt sich da wieder ein auf

Was man nicht vergessen darf ist dass das Fortschritt-technisch ne Sackgasse ist, man muss das in keinster weise schaffen dementsprechend kann man die zeit/anstrengung undendlich erhöhen wenn der bonus der lockt doch soo toll ist, btw. mehr anstrengung bedeutet doch auch das es genug leute hinschmeissen und etwas zu haben was nicht jeder hat ist doch auch besser ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (22. April 2009)

Wenn man ununterbrochen die Dailys macht dauert es für Ross, Hypo und Pet 27 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mann weiterhin 15 Siegel pro Tag bekommt, so wie gestern!
Ausserdem heist es nicht, das mann weiterhin nur 2 Abezeichen bekommt, sondern wie gehabt wieder 5, das tunier geht viel zu Schnell!!!! HEUL!!!!


----------



## Dalmus (22. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Ey was bist du den für einer nur weil du lein richtiges leben hast regst du dich auf??





OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Elendige Heulsusen...........





Summerbreeze schrieb:


> Merkst du, wie lächerlich du bist?



Das nur mal eben beispielhaft aus den letzten 3 Posts über meinem.
Ohne jetzt hier Hilfsmod spielen zu wollen, wünschte ich mir trotzdem, daß einige hier an ihrer Ausdrucksweise arbeiten würden, sodaß zivilisiertere Diskussionen möglich wären.

P.S.: Ok, ich bin zu langsam, da haben sich nun doch noch 2 Posts vor meinen gemogelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich berichtige: 3 Posts... mein Chef sollte es unterlassen zwischendurch rein zu kommen und mich vom posten abzulenken. *g*


----------



## Torfarn (22. April 2009)

du kannst nicht nur die eine annehmen sondern genauso viele wie zuvor auch allerdings haste die schon an dem tag gemacht und kannst sie dem entsprechend nicht noch mal machen


----------



## blaQmind (22. April 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Wenn man ununterbrochen die Dailys macht dauert es für Ross, Hypo und Pet 27 Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man bekommt nur 5 am tag,..
und 10 sind nur zum beginn von champion dabei gewesen,..

mich störts allerdings nicht,.. auch wenn ich den hippo will=)


----------



## Lord_Defiler (22. April 2009)

Torfarn schrieb:


> du kannst nicht nur die eine annehmen sondern genauso viele wie zuvor auch allerdings haste die schon an dem tag gemacht und kannst sie dem entsprechend nicht noch mal machen


Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte, so sehs ich es auch, warten wir mal um 11 ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkxiro (22. April 2009)

Jetzt hab ich auch noch ne Frage:

Ich wurde gestern Champion von Silbermond, hab alle Champion Dailys gemacht und danach mich als Recke von UC "beworben". Nun stellt sich mir die Frage:
Kann ich heute die 4 Champion Dailys (Silbermond) *und* die 4 Recken Dailys (UC) machen *oder nur* die 4 Recken Dailys? Wenn ich alle 8 Quests machen könnte würden sich einige davon (Kill Quest und Kill Quest mit Pferd ^^ ) ja überschneiden.

lg


----------



## Su-Si (22. April 2009)

Also ich verstehe den TE so: "Ich sammele Mounts und will nicht drauf warten müssen, sondern es sofort - oder aber wesentlich schneller haben". 

1. Solche user sind es meinr Meinung nach, die Blizz immer wieder dazu bringen, alles zu vereinfachen und jeden epischen Gegenstand praktisch hinterher zu werfen.

2. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Mounts ist hier zumindest klar, dass und wann man es bekommt. Eine droppchance von z.B. 0,01% gibt diese Gewissheit nicht.

3. Wenn das alles so schlimm ist, dann überspring dieses eine Mount. Ich hoffe, dein Sammeltrieb bestimmt nicht, wie du das Spiel zu spielen hast^^

Es war klar, dass genörgelt wird, wenn Blizz mal wieder ein begehrtes Objekt einfügt, das nicht jeder sofort haben kann und das für eine etwas längere Bemühung (und damit Motivation) sorgt. 
Damit musst du jetzt irgendwie klar kommen, aber auch wenn ich solche Antworten hasse: Ich kann wirklich nicht mehr als ein mimimi aus der ganzen Beschwerde lesen.

Niemand zwingt dich, dieses Mount farmen zu "müssen". 

Ich überlege, ob ich einen Thread öffnen soll, dass es ewig dauern wird, das T8-Set zu bekommen. Alles nur künstlich in die Länge gezögert, was soll ds Blizz? Ich sammele doch T8.... alles sch.. hier..^^^^


----------



## Sayshea (22. April 2009)

am besten selber ausprobieren, sobald die server wieder on sind/ du zu hause bist

ich find es auch schön, das es eine weile dauert und mir gefallen die Quests eigentlich sehr gut
ich freu mich auch schon auf das kleine Bäumchen das ich mir sicher holen werde.

bei den Netherschwingen gab es auch dailys wo man weiter fliegen musste oder das Fleisch sammeln, da finde ich die Quests jetzt deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## darkxiro (22. April 2009)

wär nur schade wenn man die Champions Quests wegen den Recken Quests bei der anderen Fraktion nicht machen kann, da einem dann die paar Tage keine Champions Abzeichen farmen kann, also lässt man für die neue Fraktion dann 10-15 Abzeichen liegen ( 5 Tage Recken Quests, wobei man wieder 10 Abzeichen für den Aufstieg bekommt + vielleicht am letzten Tage wieder die 5 Champion Abzeichen für die neue Fraktion)

lg

Edit: ich hoffe es kann mir wer sagen wenn die Server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, komm erst relativ spät heim


----------



## Namir (22. April 2009)

Ich denke, dass es mal noch gepacht wird, dass man so viele braucht und/oder dass es gepacht wird, dass man nicht so viele farmen kann.
aber ich denke auch, dass es noch eine weile bis dahin dauert, da blizzard zumindest für den beginn die mounts noch rar halten will. und nach einer weile sollten die dann auch für die "normalen spieler" zugänglich sein, die nicht so viel zeit investieren wollen. und die die mounts erst bei posern vor der bank bestaunen konnten.


----------

